# Tried & True with Wings



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

*File Name*: Tried & True with Wings

*File Submitter*: f00by</p >

*File Submitted*: 06 Jan 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Took my tried and true usual and gave it wings. Elongated the swell area.

Click here to download this file


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice simple functional design! I like it!


----------

